# Which One C.C or C.C.C



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi wonder if anyone could make any recommendations as to which to join


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Both have equal merits and not perfect. I joined both and will probably renew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

CC member for over 25 years.

|Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We did both one year we use CC then following year C&CC it's hard to choose this year CC is working for us more due to locations mainly,

Greenie


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Member of both for last 15yrs, gives you more choice on sites you can use, especially if you dont like useing private ones.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

CC member for 20 odd years. Still prefer CL's


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes we are members of both, for different reasons.... Both are large companies with the can of worms.... Just make your choice and have fun camping..


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, we've been members of both clubs for 11 years now. In truth there's not a lot to choose between them. I would say that they are both good value for money - the monthly magazines alone would probably cost the same (or more) as the joining fee if you had to buy them. Looking back we've used far more CCC sites than CC ones but that's only because the CCC ones happened to be near where we wanted to visit. They both also offer good deals on ferry crossings, insurance and so on. They both have excellent websites, have a look round them before you decide. Or you could join both for the first year then drop the one you least like.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am also in both mainly for the vast network of small CL's and CS's.

I also like to make use of the [email protected] Temporary Holiday Sites which are usually on some lovely sites with a decent discount.

Both organisations have their own sites which are generally of a high standard although they seem to be getting a bit pricey.

There is some dissatisfaction that has been mentioned on here about the CC pre booking policy,whereby they open their booking line on a day in December and consequently all the prime sites become fully booked for the following year as they don't charge a deposit.

The [email protected] charge £25 deposit per booking and don't suffer from members booking and then cancelling at the last minute if it is raining. :roll:I wish the CC would do the same.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Relative newcomer to motorhoming, we joined CC in our first month while touring Skye we ended up joining the C &CC, stayed at that site 6 days and the price difference non to member just about paid the subs.

Your choice, whatever just enjoy it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ccccccc's*

C&CC

Only use it for Discounts on POSL North Sea Ferries. The savings pay for the annual membership.

Really cannot be bothered with CC. Had far too much trouble in the past. Much prefer independent sites.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have been in both for quite a few years..


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Both,for CL's and CS's,most of a very high standard.
Jented


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C&CC*



Jented said:


> Hi.
> Both,for CL's and CS's,most of a very high standard.
> Jented


Every time I go to get my Membership card for CS's I am told they don't need or want to see it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: C&CC*



teemyob said:


> Jented said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


They dont seem fussed. Im not a member of the C&CC but have stayed on their CS sites a few times. Im in the CC purely for the vast amount of CL sites they have. They also do a lot of discounts on days out to attractions all over the UK.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

C&CC for us, we use the Rallies alot which can be found all over the country and most of the year. Don't like regimented sites that are owned by either. 

Temporary holiday sites by C&CC are excellent value and you don't have to book for them or the rallies 99.9% of the time. 

All our longer holidays are spent over the water so we wouldn't get value from joining both. 

Mandy


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We are members of both, although C&CC have more CL sites we do prefer the CC.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> We are members of both, although C&CC have more CL sites we do prefer the CC.


Actually I think its the other way around. The CC has 2500 CL sites and the C&CC 1400


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Members of both, wife prefers the CCC as it is a litlle less regimented than the CC. I prefer the CC as you can book for a single night, whereas the CCC asks for a 2 night mimimum stay.

But being a member of both gives you more choice as to where you want to go, and if one is full you can always try the other.

David


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

This will be my last year with CC, nearly impossible to book a weekend on a site, although CL's are good. The magazine is rubbish.
C&CC CS's are good, you can get to book in advance and the magazine is worth a read.

You have to use quite a few sites to be able to justify both, imo.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Must admit we like the THS with C&CC and used them alot last year.

I want to know why on a CC site Motorhomes have to be lined up with the stick in the middle of the van? what does it matter? I reversed over it at the weekend ooops  

Greenie :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

20 foot rule Greenie (and they like it tidy) :lol: :lol:

Im for C&CC as I love their holiday rallies all over the country.
I love their Big Book of sites.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we are in both, but must admit that we use the CC more, one of the main reasons for that is with us motorhoming a lot through the winter months they keep quite a lot of sites open with hardstanding.

For now though we will keep membership of both as Hubby also enjoys the magazine that he gets with the C&CC too.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What 20 foot rule? so if I had a caravan and had to line that up in the centre of the stick what about the car parked next to it? Also someone pointed out my bucket was pink not red so stuck big houge fire extinguisher out the front and was told couldn't have that it looked too much like the real thing - derrr it was the real thing!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

CC&C for us. We used to belong to both for a couple of years but found we weren't getting VFM from CC as don't like booking in advance and can rarely get on a site or CLs fairly near to where we live, don't want to travel too far for a weekend!

We tend to use the CC&C rallies for a lot of weekends and have also used some of the temp holiday sites, both of which are extremely good and don't usually need booking.

I think it's probably best to join both for a year and see which one you make the most use of.

Denise


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

C & CC for us - for two totally irrational reasons.
Firstly, Mrs j. was a member of the CC 20+ years ago in her tenting days & wasn't impressed.
Even more irrationally, I worked with somebody nearly 40 years ago who was some sort of local official with the CC. He was a real pompous ass - with nothing to be pompous about! That put me off the CC for ever more.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Been a member of CC for about 20 years and like the location of the sites. There are not many white sticks on the Edinburgh pitches as we have reversed over most of them in our time  

Joined the C&CC last week. We had booked two nights at Moffat to meet a couple of friends from Edinburgh who were airing their MH for the first time after its winter layup and did not want/need to travel too far. I booked and was advised the total cost (non-member) was £44. A bit steep as the CC equivalent was about £26. So I joined. £37 well spent. We got the over 55 discount and after they had taken the £25 I was refunded £1+  We only have to use the sites for a few nights and we are quids in. It might also make us go to somewhere different as well.

We will use this year to make our minds up about joining either or both next year. I think it may be a bit like owning a MH - you only see the value if you use it. 

Sue


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going to put my neck on the block here.

I too was a member of both, but did not renew my C & CC membership - reason C & CC Caravanning and Camping Club, CC Caravan Club. I am led to believe that the CC sites, unless they are AS sites are for Caravans and motorhomes and do not allow tents (please forgive me if I am wrong, this is my understanding). I am not a very child friendly person, and try to avoid touring in the school holidays (does not always work out that way) but I enjoy being amongst caravan and motorhome owners, so in a nutshell, this is the reason I belong solely to CC.

I am definitely not a snob, never have been, have done my days camping (or clamping as they now call it - the young singles) and having had to holiday with children, I now have the choice, and that is my choice.

Jenny


----------



## swimmingdog (Jul 26, 2008)

We've been members of both for years. There's good and bad with both, but we mainly want total freedom to go anywhere that's free.
Some sites are members only, and often they are in good locations. 

CCC can be easier to book sometimes, but I don't like pitching in amongst tents on some sites. CC weekend booking is a joke, but, although some sites do have tents, they are usually well segregated. 

I particularly like the CC "choose your own pitch" arrangement as opposed to the CCC where you are often given a pitch that suits the warders needs!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*campsite clubs*

Does anyone know of Members Only sites in Continental Europe?


----------



## belcher (Mar 3, 2010)

My advice is --- Don't join either


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: campsite clubs*



teemyob said:


> Does anyone know of Members Only sites in Continental Europe?


Now there's a good question will look forward to seeing any answers


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are members of both - really just for the CL and CS network, we rarely use full sites (except in the middle of winter). Keep saying we must try the C&CC Holiday Sites/rallys but haven't got round to doing so - problem with lack of available time  

Some areas seem to have more CLs than CSs (and vice versa) hence the need to join both clubs.

Mrs D


----------

